# That is the question!



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

To Germinate or NOT, that is the question. So here's my question guys. Why do you germinate your seed before you put them in soil? This is just a preference issue and I was just wondering what everyones reasoning was. I was surprised when I first came around to see how many people germinate before planting because I don't know anyone "in real life" that does this. So why do you do it?


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, when i was learning from a guy to grow weed, it was what he showed me, and it gives me a "reassuring" feeling that the plants going to come up. If i germinate and see the root, i know it's going to come up and i dunno. I guess a combination of those two. What i was taught and reassurance.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

you put them in the soil??
i never do that i ususally 
put them in a paper towel
in a zip lock bag do they
work better if you put them
in the soil instead of a paper
towel??

peace.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess its all about preference. Or just how you learned.

Yeah, I put mine in soil, BB. I see no reason to germinate before planting. 

I just fill the cup/pot with soil and then stick my finger in the center up to the first knuckle and drop the seed in. Then I just brush enough dirt over the seed to cover it good (maybe a 1/4 inch). I keep that moist and under 24 hour light. Voila! 3 days and you will generally have sprouts. 96-98% success rate or so.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

but dude i dont indoor grow
i wish i could i would much rather
be controling the hours of light
and i wish i got 24 hours of day light
but i dont haha i guess ur right
its just how ya learned i understand
now haha nice chat dude hope
ya have a good day 

peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm an outdoor grower myself, man. I have one clone indoors, but thats it. However, I start all my plants indoor and let them get 3 or 4 sets of leaves under the 24/0 light.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I'm an outdoor grower myself, man. I have one clone indoors, but thats it. However, I start all my plants indoor and let them get 3 or 4 sets of leaves under the 24/0 light.


 
yaya thats what i would to do if i had good lights
and a spot to do it. Im only 18 and Senior in highschool 
living with ma parents so ya not a good idea to grow in my house
i would get caught but maybe one day ill press my luck haha

peace dude.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, definitely not a good idea if your parents wouldn't approve. lol. So how do you get your harvests in the house to dry and cure?


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Yeah, definitely not a good idea if your parents wouldn't approve. lol. So how do you get your harvests in the house to dry and cure?


 
well this my first year i grew i wanted to last
summer but never really got to it and my really
good plants that i was growing they were so nice
and dont make fun of me now i had them on my
roof and i didnt think my niebors would kno and
they did but they didnt kno it was weed and told
my dad he got them and flushed em' down the toilet
lame dude and they were like a month old! and smelled
so nice they were bagseed but they were looking really
nice.(not as good as urs tho haha) That happened last week and now im triing to 
start again and one of my friends got sent away and
i knew were his plants were so i took them and i would
share what i get with him so its not jacking them and
now im tring to grow about 10 or so. So hopefully i make
it in time all i can do is pray dang but if i would have my
other plants i had 4 good ones to! forgot to add that so
yea i owuld have gotten some for sure but all
i can do is hope for the best

peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

Well good luck. Maybe you can pull a harvest.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

oh ya i forgot to add also this makes it 
even more lamer dude the day my plants
were flushed was the day i was gunna
move them to a spot that i found talk
about bad luck dang


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Well good luck. Maybe you can pull a harvest.


 
ya i hope to god they to do dude geez


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## Draston (Jul 2, 2007)

I germinate because I want to know for sure that something is going to come up out of the soil. I also germinate so I can see which side of the seed the main tap root is coming out of so I can point that down so the other end (the part the plant will come out) will be pointed straight up. If you don't do this you could put it in the soil backwards and it will make the plant part have to grow down and then loop around to pop above soil. This "loop" I read can stunt a plants growth and make it weaker than its breathrens at younger ages.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 2, 2007)

I like to start right in soil,
   I always lay my seed on it's side at the bottom of the hole. Put about 1/4 inch of loose soil over and keep moist and lit up. The light gives the warmth and voila always good to go. I know that if I see nothing for 5 days, then it's time to bust a move. Usually find that it simply was not a viable seed. Once growing, then a couple of good strong sets and they get put outdoors.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 2, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> I also germinate so I can see which side of the seed the main tap root is coming out of so I can point that down so the other end (the part the plant will come out) will be pointed straight up. If you don't do this you could put it in the soil backwards and it will make the plant part have to grow down and then loop around to pop above soil. This "loop" I read can stunt a plants growth and make it weaker than its breathrens at younger ages.



**.:doh:


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 2, 2007)

hahaha sticky nice
expression to what
he said that was hialrous.

peace.


----------



## Draston (Jul 3, 2007)

it was posted on here a few times before you were a member... B S whatever you will, I could care less . It makes sense.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Draston, the root always comes out of the pointy end. I always try to plant root up *so* the root can reverse...lol. The reason I do this is so I never have a seedling trapped in the shell casing when it breaks soil. I hated trying to pry a shell off of my lil ones and read somewhere this would help. Lol...the different things you read about the same thing on the net. It's never hurt my babies though and I don't have any seedlings not out of the shell either.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 3, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> it was posted on here a few times before you were a member... B S whatever you will, I could care less . It makes sense.



I don't care what you have read that says that. Its **.


----------



## Draston (Jul 5, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I don't care what you have read that says that. Its **.


 
links to back up your statement or any research?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

No links, just the best teacher....*experience*.
Your links and research?

This thread backed up my original thoughts. People have no real reason to germinate before planting.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> No links, just the best teacher....*experience*.
> Your links and research?
> 
> This thread backed up my original thoughts. People have no real reason to germinate before planting.


 
My reason is to ensure that the seed has properly germinated, if its a runt or has a very slow germ rate i cull them right off the bat, and they never make it to my growroom.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

I can understand that, Dankerz. I just have never had to cull a plant because of that.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 5, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I guess its all about preference. Or just how you learned.
> 
> Yeah, I put mine in soil, BB. I see no reason to germinate before planting.
> 
> I just fill the cup/pot with soil and then stick my finger in the center up to the first knuckle and drop the seed in. Then I just brush enough dirt over the seed to cover it good (maybe a 1/4 inch). I keep that moist and under 24 hour light. Voila! 3 days and you will generally have sprouts. 96-98% success rate or so.


thats the way i do it too sticky i have had better results that way too


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Yep. Out of all the plants I have ever started (quite a bit), I may have had 2 tops that didn't germinate and thats just because of faulty seeds. They are up and ready to go on the 3rd day.


----------



## Draston (Jul 5, 2007)

well this grow I did what the sticky icky does except I put 2 seeds per pot and I only got 1 to sprout per pot and 1 pot didn't get anything... Thats why I germinate...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 6, 2007)

No need to put more than one per pot. Another key is knowing what to look for in the seeds.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

i use both methods..just the other day i threw some mexi seeds in with a house plant with year old soil and in 2 days i had 100%germ 5 seeds 5 sprouts starting their first true set.


----------

